# Best filter to fit into Juwel rio 180 cabinet



## welshwizard (7 May 2009)

hello, does anyone know which would be the best ext filter to fit into a juwel rio 180 cabinet, the cabinet has 2 doors on either side & a shelved centre section, anyone with same tank cabinet, what filters do you use?
any help greatfully received
thanks


----------



## Superman (7 May 2009)

After looking around for sometime to get a good external that would fit into a Juwel Vision 180 cabinet I found the JBL Cristal Profi e1500.
When I received it I did a review at viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2592
In it you can see how it fitted into the stand and with a flow rate of 1500lph (rated) it does a good job.
I've not had a single problem with it and recommend it 100%. Not enough people get a JBL filter IMHO.


----------



## JenCliBee (7 May 2009)

TBH, ive had fluval 304,305, TT EX600, EX700 and the EX1200 which all fitted nicely, the problem i had was having to run the pipework on the fluvals into the same side of the tank becasue they wern't long enough but as far as im aware you can buy larger/longer pipework for most externals anyway, i just couldnt be bothered  lol

jen


----------



## Joecoral (7 May 2009)

I have an Eheim 2026 in the cabinet on my Rio 180 (same style as the one you have ie 2 cupboards and a shelfy bit in he middle) and it _just_ fits in through the door.
I much prefer the old style Rio 180 cabinet tho with just 2 cupboards which were bigger and didnt have the stupid shelfy bit in the middle


----------



## glenn (7 May 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> I have an Eheim 2026 in the cabinet on my Rio 180 (same style as the one you have ie 2 cupboards and a shelfy bit in he middle) and it _just_ fits in through the door.
> I much prefer the old style Rio 180 cabinet tho with just 2 cupboards which were bigger and didnt have the stupid shelfy bit in the middle



i have the old style, and i agree, i think the shelf is pretty useless in the new one-except for if you have a nanno and photo frames  
im thinging of getting a TT ex1200 or a TT ex2400, would either of these fit in the old style one.(with out the shelf)


----------



## JenCliBee (7 May 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The EX1200 fits fine in the no middle shelf version, thats what i have and when i used it fitted fine  not sure on the EX2400 though sorry

jen


----------



## dsandson (8 May 2009)

welshwizard said:
			
		

> hello, does anyone know which would be the best ext filter to fit into a juwel rio 180 cabinet, the cabinet has 2 doors on either side & a shelved centre section, anyone with same tank cabinet, what filters do you use?



Had a bit of inspiration at the LFS a few weeks ago when I saw their rio180 set up as a marine tank. They had the sump in the centre section, and had used one of the outside shelves and the inside shelf to form a blanking plate - it didn't reach all the way to the base of the tank. It was about 3 inches shy, but was still pretty inconspicuous. 

This is what I plan to do on my 180 so I can put in a Superfish Aqua Pro 4 SP. Its the same size as the JBL (its actually the old range of JBL filters rebranded) so it'd fit in one of the cabinets, but I'm just not prepared for the hassle of removing the door every time I wanted to remove the filter, and I dont mind drilling a hole in the back of the cabinet for the pipes and power lead.

hope that helps you with another option!


----------

